# Callers are getting antsy...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We live in a place that backs right up to a wildlife preserve and a few nights ago we're sitting out on the balcony around midnight and we hear a rabbit screaming his head off from out in the brush.

3 AC units were running right below us so it was hard to really tell where it was coming from, or what was going on so I just sat and waited.

After the ACunits turned off, there was no mistaking what I was hearing. It was "Lightning jack" on a foxpro! I guess some guys are getting a little antsy out there. I know I am!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Myself Chris. I decided to kill 2 birds with one stone so to speak. Seeing a gallery post from wilded peaked my curiosity. I ordered 3 hog snares today. I figure Big Ed built his and I thought about it but I just don't have time. (Too much equipment tore up and fence to repair). I will use them in conjunction with my big hog trap. I am always finding trails under and through my fences. I will start setting snares at these trails when I am out and about, a lot of them being close to places I set up to call coyotes. If I have to eliminate hogs one at a time, so be it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It wasn't me ! Really..... I swear !


----------

